# Firepan for self support Deso trip



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has recent experience with what the Deso rangers will accept for a firepan on a self support trip. I've always used an aluminum roasting pan where a firepan is required for other rivers, but am concerned whether that will meet the "durable" requirement for Deso.

Thanks


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

The paragraph after "f" is an additional ranger comment. Best bet is to call
Price Field Office (435-636-3600) or email at: [email protected]

f. a durable metal fire pan at least 12 inches wide with at least a 1.5 inch
lip around its outer edge and sufficient to contain fire and remains. Fire
pans must be carried on all trips, even if stoves are to be used for cooking.
Fire blankets under fire pans are recommended to facilitate total ash
removal.

If you are using a fire pan that rests directly on the ground please elevate it on
rocks, to avoid scorching the sand beneath it.


----------



## stevemikol (Oct 6, 2015)

*Response on Deso Firepan*

We did Deso in late July and our trip leader (ce mois) stupidly didn't bring a firepan. Therefore, we had to improvise and we were able to get away with a 12" diameter (by about 12" deep) cooking pot that we were carrying, though we also had steel buckets for heating dishwater that would likely have qualified. If we had brought along a cheap welding blanket or fire blanket, it would have helped our cause.


----------



## Paddleski (Sep 13, 2004)

I just got off a self support kayak (9/14) trip down Deso and an aluminum turkey pan passed the fire pan test with out a problem. I had called prior to my trip and the ranger even recommended the disposable turkey pan. Have fun!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Selway permit accepted said turkey pan. We melted it into the sand the first night, with out getting too crazy. They may pass, but are not really capable of holding much of a fire!

The little aluminum angle ones are pretty slick.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

I hadn't planned to build fires, but realized a real firepan might be nice for an October trip, so ginned this up from a Boyce Greer design I found online:


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

Infidien said:


> I hadn't planned to build fires, but realized a real firepan might be nice for an October trip, so ginned this up from a Boyce Greer design I found online:


That thing looks sweet! Any chance you'd make a limited run for fellow buzzards? I'd buy one!


----------



## liquidlimo (Jan 27, 2017)

I built one from an oil drain pan. Works great on my duckie. 1/2 conduit and clamps legs slide out and store in pan. Grill is webber kettle bottom grate.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

cuzin said:


> That thing looks sweet! Any chance you'd make a limited run for fellow buzzards? I'd buy one!


I'm not set up to work with sheet. You could do like I did: Metal Supermarket will cut the pieces, then take them to a fabricator with a sheet bender. Drill and deburr youself. Here's the plans: 

Or you could by one from 4 corners for about 2x$.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

Infidien said:


> I'm not set up to work with sheet. You could do like I did: Metal Supermarket will cut the pieces, then take them to a fabricator with a sheet bender. Drill and deburr youself. Here's the plans:
> 
> Or you could by one from 4 corners for about 2x$.




Daaammmnnn - Metal Supermarket!?!?! Who knew? That's so ... metal. I've been eating the wrong stuff all these years....


----------



## CurrentLY (Aug 24, 2016)

https://suspiciousdevices.com/blog/2017/6/8/firepan

Tom built a prototype of the "lean and mean" Ti foil firepan that I plan to take on a self-supported MFS packraft trip. We launch on Friday.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

CurrentLY said:


> https://suspiciousdevices.com/blog/2017/6/8/firepan
> 
> Tom built a prototype of the "lean and mean" Ti foil firepan that I plan to take on a self-supported MFS packraft trip. We launch on Friday.


That is pretty impressive and, though too late for this trip, I sent him an email.

Anybody have any good ideas for packing out ashes where space is severely limited?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Sep 15, 2017)

CurrentLY said:


> https://suspiciousdevices.com/blog/2017/6/8/firepan
> 
> Tom built a prototype of the "lean and mean" Ti foil firepan that I plan to take on a self-supported MFS packraft trip. We launch on Friday.


Hoping to see a trip report from you in a couple of weeks. I'm curious about weather, water levels, etc. for doing a trip this time of the year. Would probably be doing it in a combo of duckies and 1 man catarafts.


----------



## CurrentLY (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll definitely post a TR in a separate thread when I get back. I can PM you when I do. A friend of mine is taking a GoPro and I anticipate she will put together a video for YouTube. I can't make promises about turnaround time on that but can try to post a link once it's up.

If you search for "Dan Ransom September 2016 MFS trip" on MB or the Google you should find a link to his (very good) blog post and MFS and Big Creek videos from his packraft trip last year launching on September 28.

Flows look to be a little higher than average this year given some recent snow and rain and increasing temperatures between now and Friday. But we will see.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Sep 15, 2017)

CurrentLY said:


> I'll definitely post a TR in a separate thread when I get back. I can PM you when I do. A friend of mine is taking a GoPro and I anticipate she will put together a video for YouTube. I can't make promises about turnaround time on that but can try to post a link once it's up.
> 
> If you search for "Dan Ransom September 2016 MFS trip" on MB or the Google you should find a link to his (very good) blog post and MFS and Big Creek videos from his packraft trip last year launching on September 28.
> 
> Flows look to be a little higher than average this year given some recent snow and rain and increasing temperatures between now and Friday. But we will see.


yes, pls PM when you get around to the TR. And I'll look up that other thread you mention.


----------

